# Crosswave/Wii Connection Issue



## SDNovak (Jun 15, 2011)

I recently bought the Cricket Crosswave hotspot and the highest broadband plan. I was told that it would support gaming devices such as the Wii and PS3 (I have a Wii). However, I cannot for the life of me connect with my Wii, even though I had no problem connecting with my PC. 

When I search for an access point, the cricket comes up, and I type in my key (and yes, I double checked it to make sure I wasn't putting in the wrong number). But I just keep getting an error. 

Can anyone provide any insight or suggest any fixes?

Thank you -


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF!*

Are you connecting to a device such as a router? Ensure it is properly configured to handle being a WiFi hotspot and to receive incoming signals.


----------



## SDNovak (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you for the reply.

Literally, the device is intended to be the hotspot, and supports up to 4 devices at once (although I just had the one I was attempting to connect). Again, I had no problems with my PC, so I know the key was not the issue. Also, I have had my Wii connected to the internet before, so it's not that I didn't know how that was supposed to work, either....


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Have you read this link and can you tell me the exact make and model of the hotspot device?


----------



## Helene J. (Feb 17, 2013)

SDNovak said:


> I recently bought the Cricket Crosswave hotspot and the highest broadband plan. I was told that it would support gaming devices such as the Wii and PS3 (I have a Wii). However, I cannot for the life of me connect with my Wii, even though I had no problem connecting with my PC.
> 
> When I search for an access point, the cricket comes up, and I type in my key (and yes, I double checked it to make sure I wasn't putting in the wrong number). But I just keep getting an error.
> 
> ...


----------



## Helene J. (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes, there is a way to do this, however, I am not the one to tell you! A tech helped me set up my PCM computer and I pad 4 on DEMAND in settings some how with OTC n etc. now, all I have to do is turn either or. The PCM had to first have the cricket name n password. But the I pad you had to go to crosswave and click on forget n type in password the in the inside of cricket about 8 numbers than went to. Settings n can't remember it all but they entered clicked on On demand n went to something else clicked on it. N now they both start right on demand .. Sorry I am old n not a computer wiz but possibly a tech for cricket will see this and post instructions for all of us. The tech stated it is easy once one knows how and tech used to be on line or the PHONE for cricket tech to help you and walk you through it all. Hope this helps
Sorry I can't help you anymore.

I have a dell notebook inspiration and I pad 4 Wi-fi 4 G. :smile:


----------



## Helene J. (Feb 17, 2013)

you will find by opening the back of the crosswave data package the password to use is 

a set of 8 numbers not the ed8 crosswave just below it. Used for the I Pad Wi-Fi and 4 G.
on the login for Pc is different


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

This thread is years old, OP likely solved or moved on from the issue, thanks.


----------

